# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Rep. Thomas Massie: Trump is 'better than 90 percent of the congressmen I serve with'

## CaseyJones

> Rep. Thomas Massie supported Rand Paul in the primary and is considered a star for the "liberty movement." I spoke with him at the Republican National Convention. Here's some of our conversation:
> 
> How do you plan on voting in November?
> 
> I'll be voting for Trump. ... I'm more of a "glass is half-full" than a "glass is half-empty" kind of person.
> 
> In what ways is Trump half-full?
> 
> Well, he's better than 90 percent of the congressmen I serve with. ... I'm serious.
> ...


http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/re...rticle/2597331

sigh...

----------


## phill4paul

> sigh...


 Indeed.

----------


## CaseyJones

well to be fair Trump did very well in his district

----------


## Cleaner44

Can't argue with that. Congress has set such a low bar that even a typical garage door repairman is better than 90% of corrupt turds we elect to... represent us?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Indeed.


indeed, indeed

----------


## AuH20

Smart man and arguably the best congressman in the US.

----------


## William Tell

> I get the notion that big-time law partners for big firms and specialist doctors working for large hospitals not being small business folks, but a rural area lawyer or doctor with a small private/family practice is very much a small business.


Well, I have seen multi millionaire car dealers call themselves small businessmen while running for office, and the voters were pissed off when they heard the truth, they felt lied to. I guess it can be debated where one stops being a small businessman. When I hear the term I think with emphasis on the _small_. And I think it's safe to say most voters are the same. The fact that we are having this discussion shows that Thomas could have worded it better, especially since most of us probably respect Trump even less than lawyers.  

Massie is the best though, he deserves a pass or two every year imo.

----------


## phill4paul

> Massie is the best though, he deserves a pass or two every year imo.


  Considering how well he has done he deserves one.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Good on Massie.

----------


## LibertyEagle

As I recall, he rather liked Trump's foreign policy speech too.  So this doesn't surprise me one bit.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Not surprised.  Done with him.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Not surprised.  Done with him.


Not surprised? Based on what? The way he votes? What a stupid comment. One of the top Representatives in Congress. A true friend of Liberty.

Donation details:
Donation #:xxxxxxx
Date:07/27/2016
Amount:$100.00

----------


## SilentBull

> Not surprised.  Done with him.


Let's not overreact. Massie is a great congressman. I may not agree with his logic on this, but he's one of the good ones. I can respect his decision.

----------


## angelatc

And here we go.  The opposite of perfect is not evil FFS.

----------


## CaseyJones

> And here we go.  The opposite of perfect is not evil FFS.


I actually have always been suspicious of perfect

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Thomas is one of the best.

Thomas knows how the system works, he has seen it from the inside. If you turn his statement around, he is saying that 90% of Congress is bought and paid for. Perhaps he believes that is the biggest problem with Congress.

As far as voting for Trump over Hillary, he is a Republican, so supporting the nominee after the decision has been finalized is expected. He represents others, mostly Republicans, so he's not as "free" as us mundanes to oppose his own Party. He is running for re-election.

If we use the glass analogy, Hillary is empty. Bought, paid for, and as corrupt as any candidate in history. She is the devil we know.

----------


## oyarde

Massie is the future of Liberty .

----------


## Mikezelot

I am not going to hold this against Massie like I didn't hold the Cruz endorsement against Amash. They are both fantastic congressman and we should be greatful of their service.

----------


## angelatc

> Thomas is one of the best.
> 
> Thomas knows how the system works, he has seen it from the inside. If you turn his statement around, he is saying that 90% of Congress is bought and paid for. Perhaps he believes that is the biggest problem with Congress.
> 
> As far as voting for Trump over Hillary, he is a Republican, so supporting the nominee after the decision has been finalized is expected. He represents others, mostly Republicans, so he's not as "free" as us mundanes to oppose his own Party. He is running for re-election.
> 
> If we use the glass analogy, Hillary is empty. Bought, paid for, and as corrupt as any candidate in history. She is the devil we know.


I thought about this all evening.  Honestly, when he said he thought Trump was better than 90% of the people he works with, I had to respect that. He's right there in the belly of the beast.  He knows the players far better than we ever will.  We don't have to agree with him, but we are well served to respect his thoughts on the matter.

My husband is thinking seriously of voting Trump just because of this statement.

----------


## TheTexan

> I am not going to hold this against Massie like I didn't hold the Cruz endorsement against Amash. They are both fantastic congressman and we should be greatful of their service.


Yes, they are Great congressmen for sure

----------


## 69360

So who has dirt on Massie? You don't go from where he was to endorsing Trump without blackmail of some sort.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> So who has dirt on Massie? You don't go from where he was to endorsing Trump without blackmail of some sort.


Based on what? You read his statement. We're supposed to better than boobus.

----------


## 69360

> Based on what? You read his statement. We're supposed to better than boobus.


Exactly. We reject both, not choose the lesser of two evils. Massie did and it's out of line with his past record. Don't you question why?

----------


## CPUd

> Exactly. We reject both, not choose the lesser of two evils. Massie did and it's out of line with his past record. Don't you question why?


Well if he feels that way about 90% of the Congress, I'd say this is probably not the best time for him to be making enemies.

----------


## CPUd

There is a GOP POTUS nominee who is even today going out there attacking other GOP.  Massie's district could also have a lot of Trumpers, or at least party loyalists.

----------


## hells_unicorn

Tsk tsk, the "liberty" gestapo appears to be at it again. 

Anybody ever consider the possibility that maybe Massie did this because he's a realist rather than a fanatical ideologue living in the land of make-believe?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Exactly. We reject both, not choose the lesser of two evils. Massie did and it's out of line with his past record. Don't you question why?


He explained. I didn't look beyond that. And I didn't consider blackmail either.

----------


## Seraphim

All he really said was that Trump is better then 90% of Congresscritters.

It's likely true.

It might be worth voting for Trump on the simple basis that Hitlery is a guaranteed atrocity for America (and the world). Trump may actually bring some redeeming value (no I don't like him as President...but even a sliver of decency is literally infinitely better then that vampire Clinton).

Voting the lesser of two evils should rarely be considered (I.e vote instead for the principled 3rd party like Ron Paul) BUT in this case a vote for Trump may be needed as a strategic effort to keep that vile woman away from the Oval Office.

*This is not an endorsement for Trump - it's a desperate endorsement for anything but Clinton and only 1 man has a shot at winning.*

----------


## CPUd

> All he really said was that Trump is better then 90% of Congresscritters.
> 
> It's likely true.
> 
> It might be worth voting for Trump on the simple basis that Hitlery is a guaranteed atrocity for America (and the world). Trump may actually bring some redeeming value (no I don't like him as President...but even a sliver of decency is literally infinitely better then that vampire Clinton).
> 
> Voting the lesser of two evils should rarely be considered (I.e vote instead for the principled 3rd party like Ron Paul) BUT in this case a vote for Trump may be needed as a strategic effort to keep that vile woman away from the Oval Office.
> 
> *This is not an endorsement for Trump - it's a desperate endorsement for anything but Clinton and only 1 man has a shot at winning.*


Voting _against_ candidates is what allowed the govt to get into the position it is in now.  I always believe people should vote _for_ candidates.

----------


## Seraphim

> Voting _against_ candidates is what allowed the govt to get into the position it is in now.  I always believe people should vote _for_ candidates.


from my original statement:

"*Voting the lesser of two evils should rarely be considered* (I.e vote instead for the principled 3rd party like Ron Paul) BUT in this case a vote for Trump may be needed as a strategic effort to keep that vile woman away from the Oval Office."

----------


## surf

> from my original statement:
> 
> "*Voting the lesser of two evils should rarely be considered* (I.e vote instead for the principled 3rd party like Ron Paul) BUT in this case a vote for Trump may be needed as a strategic effort to keep that vile woman away from the Oval Office."


saw something similar in my newspaper the other day _Voting the lesser of two evils should rarely be considered (I.e vote instead for the principled 3rd party like Ron Paul) BUT in this case a vote for Clinton may be needed as a strategic effort to keep that vile man away from the Oval Office_ 

i'm glad i'm not in your seat having to decide whether or not to drop most of my liberty principals and vote for someone widely regarded as evil w/little dick syndrome.

----------


## Seraphim

I wouldn't vote for him.




> saw something similar in my newspaper the other day _Voting the lesser of two evils should rarely be considered (I.e vote instead for the principled 3rd party like Ron Paul) BUT in this case a vote for Clinton may be needed as a strategic effort to keep that vile man away from the Oval Office_ 
> 
> i'm glad i'm not in your seat having to decide whether or not to drop most of my liberty principals and vote for someone widely regarded as evil w/little dick syndrome.

----------


## Feelgood

Good thing Massie doesnt post in these forums, he would be crucified.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Voting the lesser of two evils should rarely be considered (I.e vote instead for the principled 3rd party like Ron Paul) BUT in this case a vote for Trump may be needed as a strategic effort to keep that vile woman away from the Oval Office.
> 
> *This is not an endorsement for Trump - it's a desperate endorsement for anything but Clinton and only 1 man has a shot at winning.*


Yeah, um ... no. Just no.

I voted for Bill Clinton in '92. I didn't give a damn about him, though.

I just knew I hated Bush (and c'mon, I mean, there's just _no way_ Clinton could've been any worse, amirite? _Amirite ... ?_)

Never again.

_"Be careful what you wish for - you just might get it ..."_




> Voting _against_ candidates is what allowed the govt to get into the position it is in now.  I always believe people should vote _for_ candidates.


If you are going to vote at all, then THIS ^^^^^!!!

The only person I've ever voted for since '92 was Harry Browne.

(I caucused for Ron Paul in 2012, if that counts.)

----------


## Suzanimal

> Voting _against_ candidates is what allowed the govt to get into the position it is in now.  I always believe people should vote _for_ candidates.


Agree. 

I love Massie. I'm not going to hold a vote against anyone in a year like this. I don't hold it against anyone on the forum and I'm not going to get my knickers in a knot over Massie's vote, either.

----------


## nikcers

I disagree, look at the polls on Bernie Sanders supporters and how many of them also supported Rand Paul. Trump will never get the Bernie Coalition, Rand would of easliy destroyed Clinton in the general election.

----------

